
In 1973, I invented a 'girly drink' called Baileys - abhimir
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/in-1973-i-invented-a-girly-drink-called-baileys-1.3240945?mode=amp
======
wristmittens
> Over the years I have come to the conclusion that the real heroes of ideas
> are not the people who have them – they are the people who buy them.

The power of the venture trifecta; the idea, the inventor, and the investor.

